# Full Screen Program Guide no longer a 722K option



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

All of a sudden today, my 722K displayed a Program Guide Banner and it wouldn't shut off even when I set Preferences-ProgramGuide-Banner Off. Instead of the guide screen being 100% channel rows, I now have 60% channel rows (7 rows) plus a banner consisting of highlighted program info (top left) and video (top right).

I went through Tech Support and they were unable to fix it (after several reboots/check switch/etc). Finally I asked for a supervisor and he told me that a Banner-free guide option NO LONGER EXISTS with the latest software. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

_(and it might help if you told Level 1 support)_


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Press Menu, Menu - what is your software version?

I'm on L683.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

My guide is very slow to respond, this just started tonight.

I hit the guide button on the remote & have to wait for the guide to come up. And changing from All HD to All Chan to All Sub takes a long time. 

And a few times clicking the Skip Forward button changed the guide from All HD to All Chan to All Sub.

I’m using Extended-Partial guide with video.
Software version: L683RMKB-N

I don’t have anything like “Preferences-ProgramGuide-Banner Off”. I have “Preferences - Guide Display”, then I can select between 6 different options such as Standard, Extended or Enhanced, and with or without video. There is nothing about a banner.

I get 6 rows of program guide with the 7th being a banner. Hitting the Guide button a second time turns the banner into a 7th row of program guide. It's always been this way for me.

Could this problem be related to this topic?

UPDATE - I just unplugged the DVR for 10 seconds & the guide now responds quickly like it used to. But there still is no option to turn off the banner.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

To be clear, I wasn't referring to the banner ad. "Banner" was the wrong term to use. I'm talking about the top 40% of the screen consisting of the highlighted program info on the left and the currently playing video on the right. I guess the proper Dish terminology is that the Full guide display option that does not display video has been eliminated in the latest software "update".

You now only have 60% of the screen available for guide info.

The update PDF file has the bad news on page 5, along with a screen shot of the new Guide Format options screen. "Eliminated Guide Display options that do not display video" - reason: "Simplified to include the most customer friendly options" - Dish, ARE YOU GUYS FOR REAL? What is customer unfriendly about the ability to scroll through program choices 40% faster?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I always want more options, but it can cause problems for the company that gets the problem calls. I have no doubt at all, most people use the guide with the current program showing. Turning it off by mistake and not knowing how to turn it back on, along with those who didn't know it could show the program at the same time probably generated enough calls to make Dish change it. Might have been better since they are consolidating like settings, to just keep it, and put it under one category, (Guide) where it is easily found with all guide settings....


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ugh. I would have much preferred an option to get rid of the inset video on the rest of the menus. Most of the time, I press the DVR button, and then Mute to reduce the distraction of whatever random live programming gets inserted.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The Full Guide Without Video option has been removed with the latest software release. Why? Who knows. Personally though, I prefer having video as well.

As for those experiencing a slow guide, this is a known bug, and supposedly the latest software update will fix this, whenever it heads your way.

Also, as for the "banner" AKA ads in the guide, they can be turned off via MENU - 6 - 1 - 6 - Disable Banner in Guide.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

3HaloODST said:


> The Full Guide Without Video option has been removed with the latest software release. Why? Who knows. Personally though, I prefer having video as well.
> 
> As for those experiencing a slow guide, this is a known bug, and supposedly the latest software update will fix this, whenever it heads your way.
> 
> Also, as for the "banner" AKA ads in the guide, they can be turned off via MENU - 6 - 1 - 6 - Disable Banner in Guide.


Thanks,
I turned it off.

I still show the 6 Guide Display options, 3 without video, under 8 > 1 Guide Display. I have not experimented with them, but they are all still displayed on my DVR. Software version: L683RMKB-N.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

The new L6.35 release has done the same to the 622.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, new here but long time Dish customer (edit: 15 years - cannot subtract)

Had to come here to verify what I was seeing myself that, indeed, the most recent software change has removed the full screen guide option. Have to say I am very disappointed in the removal of this option. 

Personally I think it is a total waste of program guide real estate to dedicate almost half the screen to a program description and video. 

But more importantly, I have had cases where the receiver was displaying the same channel it was currently recording (for example, a sporting event) and I turned it on with the intention of viewing the currently recording show from the beginning. 

In the past I could immediately bring up the guide to block me from seeing the program in progress, giving me time to switch the channel before invoking the DVR menu to start the program over. With this change it will be very difficult now to not accidentally see a show in progress.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I must admit this new "feature deletion" has got me hot under the collar.

From my standpoint, Dish is going backwards, in the worst way.

Now I can only see about 5 rows of shows at a time, basically doubling the number of times I have to scroll through screens to see what's showing.

Another thing that has me fuming is the changes to the search screen -- you can no longer look for "sports--tennis" or "sports-golf". You have to search for "sports" and key in the "tennis" part yourself.

What's going on at Dish?

I've been a loyal fan and subscriber for years, but now I think I need to check out what the competition has to offer....


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

Forgot to add to my previous post:

Why does Dish need to put the little inset TV screen everywhere -- now it's on the guide? 

I DON'T WANT TO SEE LIVE TV -- that's why I have a DVR.

If the little TV inset screen shows something I want to watch -- then please don't show it to me! I'm already recording it, which is what any sane person would be doing with a DVR. Do people really want to see a spoiler for every show they watch?


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I think I have noticed this with Search. It now seems to keep some items from the last search there when you start a new search. Took me a while to figure that out when I wasn't finding stuff I knew was there. I haven't figured out exactly when and why it does that, but *something* is different from how it used to work: a fresh brand new search each time ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Pressing Themes on the remote is when that happens. Now you must select Clear Entry to get a fresh search. One of the things Dish screwed up in this latest update.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Pressing Themes on the remote is when that happens. Now you must select Clear Entry to get a fresh search. One of the things Dish screwed up in this latest update.


Bingo !!


----------

